# want to add remote start



## iroc357 (Dec 4, 2008)

i had a prestige aps 255 alarm installed last year on my 93 chevy sliverado k1500 and i want to add the remote start myself to cash. need to know where i can buy the remote start part at and how hard it is to do i have installed amps, subs,tvs and head units but never alarms but i want to try it thanks for you time.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You can find this stuff cheap on Flee-bay, also Lee may be able to provide you with where and how, installing a remote start is NOT that hard BUT it is not for everybody either.


----------



## iroc357 (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks, can you tell me what part i need to get maybe a brand and model that will work good with prestige aps 255 alarm?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah go to amazon and type in remote starter. By doing this you will have two remotes, one for the alarm and one for the starter. If there is an "add-on" option for your alarm for a remote start then get that, it will work alot better then with a different brand.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Not sure of a part number but it would be slaved off the alarm so it would not have remotes. Also it would be cheaper then the normal ones. I found a few here but remember to not buy anything with an animal name (like bulldog) I have seen them burst into flames.....

This is a good quality one, it is made by DEI they just put a different name on it. This is an example, though a good price....................

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Parts-Accessories_Car-Truck-Parts-Accessories__Omega-MARS-10-Add-on-Remote-Starter_W0QQitemZ260364567684QQddnZPartsQ20Q26Q20AccessoriesQQadiZ2865QQddiZ2811QQadnZCarQ20Q26Q20TruckQ20PartsQ20Q26Q20AccessoriesQQcmdZViewItemQQptZMotors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories?hash=item260364567684&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245&_trkparms=72%3A543%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

it would only be a slave if the alarm had a remote start option on the controller to begin with, if it just has "Arm", "Unarmed" and "Aux" then you would have to have a secont remote......to bad they dont make a univeral you can program to your system...that would be some money to develop one of those.


----------



## iroc357 (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks guy's it does have a start option on the remote so im luck. my dad had a bulldog one time atleast i think that what it was and when it went off it said HELP HELP I HAVE BEEN TANPERER WITH


----------



## iroc357 (Dec 4, 2008)

it was funny but junk


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

ok if you already have the start option on the remote you just have to buy the add-on from the same company and install it following their directions.

http://salestores.com/audiov50.html


----------



## iroc357 (Dec 4, 2008)

that link is for the whole alarm it just need a add on i looked around that site and didnt find a add on. thanks for the reply


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

may have to contact the manufacturer directly to see if there is an add-on option.


----------

